# Different hypertrophy routines



## rburdge84 (Mar 15, 2016)

What's up guys, I want suggestions from people who have actually tried these routines and give me your pros and cons from them. Your results and what you liked from them?

Dc training?
Gvt?
The cube method?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2016)

DC is painful. I never ran it as a full program. But I have used it on some lagging muscles in the past. 

GVT for whatever reason made me stronger but not bigger. Weird.  Enjoyed it though.

Cube is like 531. Not tailored enough to be awesome but generic enough where everyone will progress for a while


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 15, 2016)

I'd like to spend some time dedicated to mass after this next meet. I have plenty of room for more muscle at my weight class and would like to take advantage of it.


----------



## rburdge84 (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah from what I read I agree with you fully on cube. 
I have done gvt some, but never consistently to see progress from it. 
You got any other things you suggest? I saw your post before about destroy and flood....that looks painful


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2016)

rburdge84 said:


> Yeah from what I read I agree with you fully on cube.
> I have done gvt some, but never consistently to see progress from it.
> You got any other things you suggest? I saw your post before about destroy and flood....that looks painful



I had leanherm run destroy and flood for a couple weeks. It's friggin brutal.  If you want to try that at the end of this training cycle let's do it.


----------



## rburdge84 (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah I'm Good with that


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah destroy and flood is def different. It's tough.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 15, 2016)

Can some one link that up.. Destroy and flood. I never heard of it.


----------



## bigdog (Mar 15, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2091-Destroy-and-Flood


----------

